# LMS Paul Richard - What happened to KOLLES



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

On the original entry list 2 KOLLES R10's where listed, but at the moment only one Joest R15 plus is listed and the KOLLES entires have disapeared, what happened?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: LMS Paul Richard - What happened to KOLLES (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_On the original entry list 2 KOLLES R10's where listed, but at the moment only one Joest R15 plus is listed and the KOLLES entires have disapeared, what happened?

Interesting. It could just be a mistake on the website or maybe Audi will be conducting a test on the same weekend elsewhere. I know the Level 5 drivers taking over the one R10 for Le Mans weren't able to race in the LMS races where Kolles would campaign prior and maybe an opportunity has opened up at around the same time in another location where the two teams plan to test the other cars but can't possibly get them there in time for the race. That's total conjecture on my part but it might explain the move.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: LMS Paul Richard - What happened to KOLLES ([email protected])*

Just reading through Audi Sport's weekly newsletter and it confirms only one R15 plus for the Apr 11 race.
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: LMS Paul Richard - What happened to KOLLES ([email protected])*

Kolles' involvment with the HRT F1 team might have something to do with it. 
Interestingly, Audi does have two R15+'s at their disposal, but right now seem to be happy to enter one at Paul Ricard.
While one was testing at Sebring, another was testing on the oval test track at EuroSpeedway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnnumHngOEI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZM2NDeN0BA
It's not clear what type of R15 it was, but as it was on the test oval, it's pretty safe to say that it's a plus model.
Audi may enter a second car if they logistics get worked out to give some of the newer drivers some in-race seat time, but if Audi says that they'll enter one car, that'll probably be it.


----------

